# Widerruf oder Geldzurück obwohl schon bezahlt?



## Appelsapp (25 Februar 2009)

Hi,
meine Mutter ist in eine Downloadfalle (weiss leider nicht genau welcher "Anbieter") getappt und unwissend wie sie ist hat sie aus Angst direkt schon BAR bei der Bank das Geld überwiesen.
Hab schon bisschen nachgelesen hier, aber ich finde immer nut Tipps wie man vorzugehen hat wenn man noch NICHT bezahlt hat.

Was für Chancen hat sie da raus zu kommen?
Kriegt sie irgendwie das Geld nochmal zurück?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Reducal (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Widerruf oder Geldzurück obwohl schon bezahlt?*



Appelsapp schrieb:


> Was für Chancen hat sie da raus zu kommen?


Der geforderte Betrag wurde bezahlt, damit ist deine Mutter drin und vorerst wird keiner wieder was von ihr wollen. Wie es weiter geht, kannst du hier nachlesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html



Appelsapp schrieb:


> Kriegt sie irgendwie das Geld nochmal zurück?


Nein, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht, zumindest dabei sind sich alle Anbieter einig.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Widerruf oder Geldzurück obwohl schon bezahlt?*



Appelsapp schrieb:


> Kriegt sie irgendwie das Geld nochmal zurück?


Vorsorglich: Für (Bar-)Überweisungen, die man als Zahlender veranlasst hat (selbst Auftrag an Bank gegeben), gibt es kein "Widerrufsrecht" wie bei Lastschriften, die ja vom Empfänger gegenüber der Bank veranlasst werden.

Nur für den Fall, dass so was überlegt werden wollte.


----------

